# Benelli M4 Super-90 question



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I would like to purchase an FFT charging handle for my Super-90. I have big hands, and the small oe does nothing but wreck my fingers or slip, etc.

Through research on the web, the general comments I have found indicate that the CG&G (sp?) model spins when in place, but the FFT does not. I also went to CarrierComp's website and can't find anything.

My final problem is that FFT does not ship to Canada, and I can't find anything on EBay or any Canadian Dealers of FFT. They sure do make it difficult to take my money.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cannon


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have a local machine shop make a handle for you, from bar stock. Let them work from the original.*
It will probably be less expensive than importing something.


*Another method would be to weld an extension onto the existing handle, have it shaped to your desires, and have it re-heat-treated. That, too, should be less expensive than importation.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank-you, Steve. I came across a thread from another forum where a guy did just that. What he did was even easier - he machined a knurled knob for the end only, and drilled and tapped a set screw into it. It slides over the original handle and tightens down. I suppose you could even tack a small weld onto the charging handle to make sure it stays put. I'll look into it. It is also my understanding that a charging handle that is too heavy may interfere with cycling.

Cannon


----------

